# Once Upon A Nightmare - ScaryTales 2012



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

*Once Upon A Nightmare - ScaryTales 2012 Party Pictures*

Here are the decor and party pictures from our party Once Upon A Nightmare. The pictures are not in any particular order and I uploaded them all so there's probably more than you want to see I will organize some good ones and put them in my profile album soon. Thanks to all my Halloween forum friends for your inspiration and great ideas for this years Scary Tales theme.

Here's the link to the decorations....
http://photobucket.com/onceuponanightmare2012

Here's the link to Scary Tale Characters who came to party with us. I am the Cheshire Cat and my hubby is the Mat Hatter

http://photobucket.com/OnceUponANightmareScaryTaleCharacters


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, your theme is a feast for the eyes! I loved the sign you made for outside. Red Riding Hood, the wolf, the bath, REally love the tea set display. Really really cool everything! I am going to go back through more of your photos because every time I look at one, I see more fun stuff. Just curious, what did your guests like the best?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Paint It Black said:


> Wow, your theme is a feast for the eyes! I loved the sign you made for outside. Red Riding Hood, the wolf, the bath, REally love the tea set display. Really really cool everything! I am going to go back through more of your photos because every time I look at one, I see more fun stuff. Just curious, what did your guests like the best?


Thanks so much! My guests liked the booze the best! LOL! Really they said the most about our costumes, the monster mushrooms, snow white and Little Red Riding Hood (aka dead donna) she always creeps everyone out and Little Miss Muffet our spider victim!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great...you did a fabulous job  And I love your costume very cute


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So happy I landed on this thread tonight. What a clever set up. Elegant as well. Loved the Big Bad wolf butler, the signage, the tilted frames, the Snow White display, really everything was so picturesque. Very colorful and storybook like. Wow.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh B, everything looks amazing! Love the entrance with the mushrooms & dead flowers and Prince Charming looks awesome!  You look adorable in your costume.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

*Once Upon A Nightmare - Scary Tales 2012 Video Invitation and Case*

I forgot to post pictures of the invitation. We sent out video invites. I can't take complete credit for the wording and the video was inspired by fellow HFF. 

DVD Envelope Cover:








DVD Case Cover








DVD INSERT








DVD Light Scribe Image









And Finally, what was on the DVD
Halloween Invite Video


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Amazing job on the invites!!!!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I had a lot of fun with the theme despite the criticism from my daughter but I'm happy to report she had a fabulous time at our party and hers too and gave me props for making it all come together. So my biggest fan was won over. 

I'm trying to upload some pictures to my album but I keep getting errors so as soon I figure it out I will post them.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I bow down to you. Your party & invitations are at the level that I hope to acheive one day. Everything is beyond fantastic!!!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

B Scary said:


> Here are the decor and party pictures from our party Once Upon A Nightmare. The pictures are not in any particular order and I uploaded them all so there's probably more than you want to see I will organize some good ones and put them in my profile album soon. Thanks to all my Halloween forum friends for your inspiration and great ideas for this years Scary Tales theme.
> 
> Here's the link to the decorations....
> http://photobucket.com/onceuponanightmare2012
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS! Your decorations were amazing, that must have taken so much time and effort, and you made it look amazing. Bravo.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

that invite was excellent... Would love to go to a party where someoe was into Halloween as I am


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Paulaween said:


> that invite was excellent... Would love to go to a party where someoe was into Halloween as I am


Paulaween, Thanks! I have often thought the same thing given my party date took the priority spot when planning the party  and that is why I spend time on the forum because everyone here really appreciates the hard work and "craziness" that goes into Halloween. 

If you find yourself in Florida during the month of October you'll have to let me know


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

LOVE IT!!

Your video not only inspired me to take on the scary tales theme this year, but to also make my own video invite!
Here goes nothin!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! is all I can say! Such amazing detail and work that you put into your party. Your decorations are perfect and I think i may be stealing some of your ideas lol The invites are amazing! It's nice coming to the forum and seeing that eceryone REALLY appreciates the work you put into your party


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone -- I couldn't have done it without the help from this fabulous forum! Now I just need to figure out what were are doing for Halloween 2013!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Fabulous as usual B Scary! Your house is beautiful too so that always makes for a wonderful canvas. I love seeing your photos every year!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Amazing job! This is still my favorite theme party that we have done as well. I will be anxiously awaiting my invitation to this year's soiree


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great DVD invite!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome invite, decorations and pictures.. You have inspired me for this year. And many thanks for the video "How to"..


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Gnome... with the cart of eyeballs...love.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I was looking for some Halloween inspiration and ironically came across this old thread. I think I might need to do a video again this year!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You should, It was amazing!
I was thinking about doing 1 for my party this year -I've been teaching myself key framing to create a talking pumpkin narrator for the opening. He'd be great as a video invite starter if I could get him polished up. 

Looking forward to seeing your work in progress


----------



## diane of the dark (Jun 30, 2018)

id love to use your invites if you wouldnt mind too much


----------



## diane of the dark (Jun 30, 2018)

B Scary... id love to steal this invite is there a way too or how did you make this maybe


----------



## Jking (4 mo ago)

I absolutely loved seeing all your pictures! I'm planning a Haunted Fairy Tale party, 2022, and just stumbled upon your forum. Thanks for the great ideas. Any idea on how to edit the video invite? It's the most amazing thing I have seen. Thanks!!!


----------

